
Planet PostgreSQL - Dowwie
https://planet.postgresql.org/
======
kfrzcode
What's particularly interesting about the PostgreSQL news feed?

~~~
FranzFerdiNaN
Personally I didn’t know it existed, so I’m happy someone posted the link. :)

~~~
Dowwie
OP here. I didn't know it existed, either, and that is why I posted it.

------
geraldbauer
FYI: You can run / publish your own planet news sites using pluto ->
[http://feedreader.github.io](http://feedreader.github.io) See the Open Street
Map Blogs Planet as a live example ->
[https://blogs.openstreetmap.org](https://blogs.openstreetmap.org) Are making
Planets a comeback :-) ?

